# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  So, what is Reverse Blinking???

## aimee47

I've only been practicing lucid dreams for awhile, and all of them have been DILD's. Everyone says "I had a LD last night, reverse blinking REALLY helped!"
Well...What is it? Can someone explain Reverse Blinking to me? And SP.
What is SP? Well, thanks for taking a look at this, and if you know and are willing to explain it to me, post please! :]

----------


## Peel

SP is sleep paralysis.

I don't know what Reverse Blinking is, but if it's basically opening your eyes quickly and closing them quickly while your eyes are normally closed I often find the need to do that during WILD, but I try to fight it. If it's helpful, perhaps I should let it happen naturally?

----------


## Akiladelle

I could summarize it, but I'll just link you to this.

----------


## Albion

Maybe use the search function...

----------


## Armistice

Ok, so for blinking, your eyes are open, but close very quickly and open again, and that's a blink

Now imagine the reverse.  Your eyes are closed and you open them quickly and close.  A reverse blink!  It's pretty easy

I tried it for a few mins when going to bed when I first heard of it, but got bored and just went to sleep

----------


## Xedan

SP, sleep paralysis is what your body does so that your dreams don't make your body move. For example, dogs don't do SP, so if they dream they're running then their legs will move.

You can enter SP through WILDing, but other than that it is usually a chance encounter, and can be scary as it is known to feel like something is in the room with you, but you can't turn to see it.

----------


## itachix

Last time I tried this I fell asleep without realizing it but I was perfectly awake but the dream reproduced my room in a blink with the t.v. playing the exact same show perfectly, the computer open to this website where I left it to use this method and my couch with everything on it that I move on to it and a can of ant poison at the foot of my bed on the opposite end of where it was originally sitting but facing the same direction towards the 2nd closest wall and my mother coming out telling me to go to sleep after I got frustrated thinking it wasn't working and rolled over making a big noise, but got back on may back after looking at my clock which said 10:34 and begin to try it again, but after the very first blink it was all of a sudden morning and the time just changed to 6:35 and the can on its original side and later found out my mom never got out of bed.

----------


## Xedan

speaking of blinking, has anyone ever felt like they blinked when laying in bed but then looked at the clock and it was hours later then it could have possibly been? like you fell asleep and didn't even feel it?

----------


## Phrisco

> speaking of blinking, has anyone ever felt like they blinked when laying in bed but then looked at the clock and it was hours later then it could have possibly been? like you fell asleep and didn't even feel it?




Yeah I've had that happen to me before. It's pretty strange, but cool at the same time.

----------

